# POLK AUDIO SPKRS (Any Good?)



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

anyone know anything about these spkrs? Had no model # on them. they're priced at $150 for 4 of them. Would use for HT. thanks


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am generally not a fan of Polk.
Most speakers that are not part of a home theater in a box package have model numbers.
Look at newegg and Amazon (lots of Polk available) to see what you can get for your budget.

On the other hand if you can listen to them and you like them the price is probably OK.
Maybe even negotiable.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

I owned Polk speakers and generally didn't like them too much either. If they are all in working order test them and negotiate pricing. If you like them and the price you pay it's a deal regardless any opinions here.


----------



## The Mutant2 (Jul 1, 2014)

In my opinion polk speakers a good speaker ,you will certainly get a bang for buck experience.but give am a listen and let your ears decide


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a Polk Audio Fan..as you can see by my signature line below. If your tight for cash and the speakers sound decent for about $40 each you can't go wrong. On the other hand if you have money I'm sure there are newer higher quality speakers available.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know if that model is any good or not. The only thing that really maters is that you like the sound of them. Based purely off the picture and Polk brand they seem to be reasonably priced.


----------



## fokakis1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't know the model number, but that "Dynamic Balance" tweeter was featured on Polks Rt line for years. I owned a few and they sounded great. You won't be disappointed, and you certainly won't beat them at that price.


----------



## The Mutant2 (Jul 1, 2014)

nova said:


> I don't know if that model is any good or not. The only thing that really maters is that you like the sound of them. Based purely off the picture and Polk brand they seem to be reasonably priced.


Once you own polk speakerz ull'be intoduced to the audiophile world,then upgrade later


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like they are from the early/mid 90's. I'd guess they are Polk Audio S6 speakers, went for about $400 pr. new.


----------



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

Thanks Guys for all your input, yea I need decent/good speakers. I've been thinking about a speaker kit, you might of heard of them "Tri Trix MTM ST" speaker kit. Think that'd be a good upgrade? The kit is $260. My front mains now are just some old Technics SL101's.


----------

